# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  mach 3 full + lỗi

## thucongmynghe79

chào các bác, em test thử mach3 trên PC, bản của các bác trêb 4rum post,
lúc đầu ko test hêt g-code,nên ko biết xảy ra lỗi,mới đây chạy thử file 12000 dòng lệnh, mach3 chạy tới 6280 là đứng luôn, file nào cũng vậy, chẳng hạn file đĩa long phụng hòa minh, chạy ko tải ( em test bên ngoài chưa lắp lên máy) mới chạy được khoản 50mm phần vòng tròn là mất lệnh, chỉ còn số dòng, hay win em lỗi nhĩ, thuốc các bác cho đã full hay chưa ,hay buộc phải mua bản quyền vậy các bác, em sài bản :3.043066

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chẳn có bác nào quan tâm,hic, chỉ quan tân cơ khí chế cháo thôi, còn chạy hay ko kệ nhà nó. hic

----------


## ít nói

> chào các bác, em test thử mach3 trên PC, bản của các bác trêb 4rum post,
> lúc đầu ko test hêt g-code,nên ko biết xảy ra lỗi,mới đây chạy thử file 12000 dòng lệnh, mach3 chạy tới 6280 là đứng luôn, file nào cũng vậy, chẳng hạn file đĩa long phụng hòa minh, chạy ko tải ( em test bên ngoài chưa lắp lên máy) mới chạy được khoản 50mm phần vòng tròn là mất lệnh, chỉ còn số dòng, hay win em lỗi nhĩ, thuốc các bác cho đã full hay chưa ,hay buộc phải mua bản quyền vậy các bác, em sài bản :3.043066


nói thật cụ à mach3 rất khó đoán lỗi . rất nhiều nguyên nhân .
Pc kém ( virus phần cứng kém ví dụ cổng LPT 25 pin kém)
Mach3 có 1 kẻ thù số 1 là nhiễu ( nói bob lpt nha) bản thân nó cũng tự sinh nhiễu
những người kinh nghiệm lắp máy thường chọn pc đồng bộ.
đóng băng ổ C
không kết nối internet lọc nhiễu nối đất làm tất cả có thể

còn với mình xài usb planet nên cứ vi vu chả mấy khi quan tâm đến nhiễu hay lỗi kỳ quặc

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## vanlam1102

em dùng bản r3.042 vẫn ok. bác thử dùng xem, ko cần ***** gì hết

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Bác chơi đủ thuốc chưa?
Vụ này hình như đã gặp rồi, nguyên nhân như là bị virus. Làm sạch & cài lại từ A-Z thì được, virus gì thì không rỏ vì giở đủ mọi chiêu trò mà không xong. Quyết định format hết HDD & làm lại từ đầu thì được.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## writewin

trước h em lắp máy cho khách đều dùng mach3 hết vẩn dùng ổn định đến ngày hôm nay, bác lên trang chủ rồi down bản mới nhất và uống thuốc, máy em dùng đều dùng máy dell đồng bộ và dùng bob VN ^^, có thể nguyên nhân lớn nhất là vi rut

----------


## anhcos

Chạy trên WinXp 32 bit nhé bác, còn nếu không được thì cài lại bản win98 "sạch" là được. Không cần làm sạch HDD đâu, ghost 1 phát ổ C sẽ sạch ngay.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

có lý, hic, đội ơn các bác, em nghi máy em rồi, từ ngày mua em nó có sẳn win, cài vào chạy ra thế, chắc nó rồi, với lại khi bật máy lên nó nhiểu màn hình máy em đang chat chit, vậy là nó nhiểu nặng rồi
thôi mai em mua cái đĩa về chơi vậy

----------


## CKD

Win98 không chơi được nhe bác.
Win Vista & win 7 thì phải thuốc riêng vào regedit thì chạy vô tư.

win XP/Vista/7 đều phải 32bit, 64bit nó liệt.

Mọi version em đều chạy được dù là bản 1.8x cho tới 3.x.x (mới nhất trên machsupport.com) dều được.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

mai em mua winxp 2003sp3 được ko bác

----------


## CKD

chắc là được  :Big Grin: 
Thực ra chỉ cần XP, version càng cũ chạy càng nhẹ.. Mấy bản mới sau này được buil lại, thêm mấy cái IU vớ vẫn mà cnc không cần dùng.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác nói thế mâu thuẩn nhỉ, 98 ko chạy được, em nâng lên 2003 bác nói nó buill nhiều thứ, vậy rốt cuộc bản nào bác chạy ok nhất bảo em út nhờ, híc, đã gà rồi bác còn thấy thóc

----------


## solero

> bác nói thế mâu thuẩn nhỉ, 98 ko chạy được, em nâng lên 2003 bác nói nó buill nhiều thứ, vậy rốt cuộc bản nào bác chạy ok nhất bảo em út nhờ, híc, đã gà rồi bác còn thấy thóc


Ý bác ấy nói là Windows98' thì không chạy được Mach3
Còn WindowsXP thì chạy được, nhưng nên dùng bản đầu tiên (2001), các bản sau này (Services Pach1, SP2, SP3, Media Center....) càng nặng mà không giúp ích gì cho Mach3 cả.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

chữ kỹ LTD mà đi hỏi cách cheat phần mềm em thấy ko hay ho dì

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thôi mà bác, vấn đề ko phải cty là sài bản quyền, bác hơi ngạo khí đấy, gì cũng có giá của nó, đây đang học, chả biết thành công bao nhiêu, nên tạm thời thế ko mất tiền ngu,xong việc cho cụ rỏ thế nào là LTD, vài lời thật xin đừng xoắn

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

> thôi mà bác, vấn đề ko phải cty là sài bản quyền, bác hơi ngạo khí đấy, gì cũng có giá của nó, đây đang học, chả biết thành công bao nhiêu, nên tạm thời thế ko mất tiền ngu,xong việc cho cụ rỏ thế nào là LTD, vài lời thật xin đừng xoắn


ok, em vẫn đợi C3 của anh mà
em chẳng ngạo khí dì, vẫn típ tục học tập mỗi ngày thội, với tôn chỉ chém là phải có youtube chống lưng mỗi khi chém, chưa hứa hẹn với ai điều dì

anh bảo em  là chẳng biết thành công bao nhiêu, lại bảo em đợi C3> nên em ko biết ai ngạo khí hơn ai

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hic,  Cụ Ns này,đã xin lỗi rồi mà, mình chém hơi quá nên biết lỗi rồi, để con máy sau vậy, con máy này làm đã học được nhiều điều rồi,ngu có ,khôn có, xoắn quá cũng có, nói chung buồn vui lẩn lộn, thôi nhé, đang học nên ai bảo sao nghe vậy cho lành, hic

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

về mach3, nó đủ tốt, và nên mua bản quyến, 1 cái 100 cái máy củg chẳng sao, mua keys là thể hiện sự xem trọng người đả làm nên nó

còn muốn cheat, goole có ngay mấy cái keys share của ông IVAN nào đó, nhưng hình như bản mới nó lock mấy cái keys share đó rồi, nên dùng với mach3 bản cũ

máy tính cài mach3, nên cài mới windows
artsoft có lởi khuyên turning windows thế này
https://www.probotix.com/downloads/XP_Optimization.txt

cài thêm cái này để tránh lỗi bộ nhớ
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...ryoverride.zip


phiên bản cũ của mach3 có thể kiếm chổ này
ftp://machsupport.com/Mach/


mach3 ko hẳn là  xuất sắc, nhưng nó rất tốt, và hãy tôn trọng nhà sản xuất "KHI CÓ THỂ", và em tin chắc rằng anh thuộc TYPE DƯ CÓ THỂ



mua cách đây 8 9 năm, lúc đó còn đi học, dkhiện làm thẻ visa tín dụng ko dễ, nên nhờ sự trợ giúp của người thân

b.r

----------

cuong, thucongmynghe79, Tuanlm

----------


## ahdvip

Hay anh em diễn đàn mình làm 1 key CNCPROVN cho nó máu nhỉ, hihi.

-Cái memoryoverride.reg thường em chỉ chạy với win7 còn winxp chả khi nào xài đến nó cả.

----------

thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hay anh em diễn đàn mình làm 1 key CNCPROVN cho nó máu nhỉ, hihi.
> 
> -Cái memoryoverride.reg thường em chỉ chạy với win7 còn winxp chả khi nào xài đến nó cả.


Khoảng bao nhiêu $ vậy bác

----------


## ahdvip

> Khoảng bao nhiêu $ vậy bác


Dạ 175$ anh à. Thấy mấy anh em chế máy cùng làm 1 cái là khỏi lăn tăn bản quyền  :Big Grin:

----------

cuong, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Dạ 175$ anh à. Thấy mấy anh em chế máy cùng làm 1 cái là khỏi lăn tăn bản quyền


cái này phải đăng ký một tai khoản ngân hàng payo gì đấy,chắc em phải mua thôi, ko NS nhai quá chịu hok nỗi hic hic hic
sau khi kêu cứu được các bác giúp đở, em đã chạy ngon, nhung có thắc mắc nhiều bác bảo máy PC cấu hình thấp tầm p4 hoặc atom đều chạy tốt, mach3 không cần máy pc mạnh, em mới load g-code 80mb là đứng rồi, khi vào được thì lúc đang chạy , em chuyển tap progam run qua táp khác mach ngừng lại ngay, 2,3 giây mới chạy tiếp, vậy pc yếu à, hay em cái mach 3 bị lỗi nữa

----------


## CKD

Bác ơi! Nói là Mahc3 chạy chứ không nói là chạy thế nào.
- Với phần cứng tương thích thì mach3 vận hành máy êm hơn (tín hiệu step/dir smooth hơn).
- Với phần cứng mạnh thì load file dung lượng lớn nhanh hơn.

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

> cái này phải đăng ký một tai khoản ngân hàng payo gì đấy,chắc em phải mua thôi, ko NS nhai quá chịu hok nỗi hic hic hic
> sau khi kêu cứu được các bác giúp đở, em đã chạy ngon, nhung có thắc mắc nhiều bác bảo máy PC cấu hình thấp tầm p4 hoặc atom đều chạy tốt, mach3 không cần máy pc mạnh, em mới load g-code 80mb là đứng rồi, khi vào được thì lúc đang chạy , em chuyển tap progam run qua táp khác mach ngừng lại ngay, 2,3 giây mới chạy tiếp, vậy pc yếu à, hay em cái mach 3 bị lỗi nữa


P4 có nhiều loại P4, bác cho cấu hình cụ thể xem nào? Atom cũng có nhiều loại, nhiều khi P4 k chiến được Video HD nhưng Atom thì có và ngược lại. Túm lại, bác muốn ae phán chuẩn thì bác pải cụ thể vấn đề của bác. Em thấy nhiều khi bác cứ chung chung quá chả giải quyết đc vấn đề gì.
Ps: Em đang chạy Atom D51S Poxconn Ram 2G chạy pà pà vài năm rồi đây.

----------


## ahdvip

keke, kiểu này em chuyển qua bán món máy tính này cho anh em được rồi. 
Một cấu hình em thấy đủ xài nè, máy bộ HP, chip celeron, ram 1,5Gb. Bao chạy ngon mach3, số lượng bao nhiêu cũng có  :Wink:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em đào cái mộ mach3 lên tiếp các bác ạ :
em làm một file trong  artcam y 800 x 500 máy em HT Y 1200 X 1000 ,xuất g-code là hệ mm, setup trong mach3 mm luôn, góc tọa độ ngay tâm phôi,hoặc góc cũng được.
vào mach3 em set tọa độ kiểu gì cũng thiếu X mặc dù X có 500, rà dao từ góc này qua góc kia mach3 báo X + 2.800 là hết Ht 1000 của máy luôn, mém chút phang banh trục X em rồi, em chưa lắp cảm biến, ko biết em setup chưa đúng hay do lỗi vậy các bác

----------


## CKD

Vụ này đa phần là sai đơn vị roài. Bác config mm trên Mach3 thế nào?

----------


## thuhanoi

> em đào cái mộ mach3 lên tiếp các bác ạ :
> em làm một file trong  artcam y 800 x 500 máy em HT Y 1200 X 1000 ,xuất g-code là hệ mm, setup trong mach3 mm luôn, góc tọa độ ngay tâm phôi,hoặc góc cũng được.
> vào mach3 em set tọa độ kiểu gì cũng thiếu X mặc dù X có 500, rà dao từ góc này qua góc kia mach3 báo X + 2.800 là hết Ht 1000 của máy luôn, mém chút phang banh trục X em rồi, em chưa lắp cảm biến, ko biết em setup chưa đúng hay do lỗi vậy các bác


Lắp cảm biến đi bác, an toàn là số 1, em cũng bị phang vài lần thấy ớn

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thì em để hệ met mà lị, vậy là các bác chưa gặp trường hợp này hay do em thiếu tinh chỉnh trong mach nhỉ,
lắp cảm biến thì tốt, trước sau gì cũng lắp, nhưng em đag nói giửa mach và các phần mềm khác nhận sai đơn vị đo
phôi có 500 mà máy HT tới 1000, mà sao lại thiếu nhỉ,

----------


## diy1102

bắc thử chạy thử bằng tay xem trên mach với thực tế chạy có khớp nhau không? nếu k khớp bác cài đặt thông số sai. Nếu khớp thì file bác sai ạ.
Ps: Trường hợp của bác chắc là cài đặt sai.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## newbieCNC

Có lỡ nhấn vào SCALE không bác

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đã rà file bằng tay từ góc toạ độ trái sang góc phải, nhìn thấy X báo chỉ 2.900 trong khi đó file xuất X 500.đã thử nhiều file, thử làm file 300, thì gần hết Ht X 1000, bó chíu
em thử rà toạ độ máy từ bên gốc trái X qua hết góc phải X,hành trình X khoản 1100 vậy sao trên mach X chỉ báo + 500.000 nhỉ, mặc dù bên kia em đã set 0

----------


## solero

Trục X máy bác 2,9m cơ à?

----------


## newbieCNC

Motor Turning đã chuẩn chưa bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> Motor Turning đã chuẩn chưa bác


Ủa Motor Turning ở chỗ nào vậy bác

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Trục X máy bác 2,9m cơ à?


hix, lạy bác, máy em X 1000 thôi, bác ko nhìn kỹ bài em gì cả,




> Motor Turning đã chuẩn chưa bác


motor Turning liên quan gì bác, bác nói rỏ em nhờ cái, mà em rà tay thử cơ mà, mach3 em chon hệ met rồi,đang thắc mắc sao máy hành trình Y 1200 X 1000, rà tay thử mach3 báo sai số quá nhiều, rà hết máy đặt chuẩn góc bàn máy, set zero hết 2 trục XY, sau đó rà kéo X qua bên kia hết máy mach báo chỉ có 300, hix,

----------


## newbieCNC

Mô tơ tơn ning là cái nè nè, cái này mà đặt không chuẩn thì chạy sai bét nhè

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Mô tơ tơn ning là cái nè nè, cái này mà đặt không chuẩn thì chạy sai bét nhè


hix, cài đặt ko chuẩn là sao bác, cái này chỉ chỉnh gia tốc, vận tốc chứ làm sao chỉnh giới hạn hành trình hay là set toạ độ máy được bác

----------


## newbieCNC

Nó có cái gọi là steps per ( dạng gần như tỉ số truyền ý)

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thì nó là cấp xung đã tính mà, em sai vitme b10, vibuoc để 3200, motor 1.8, thì có 640 xung cho 10mm rồi,hay em tính sai.còn cái vụ mach3 báo ht sai thì khác chứ bác
đây tính theo cái này em thấy chuẩn nè bác
http://www.ttnmech.com/p/tien-ich-ti...ing-mach3.html

----------


## cuong

step per bác để thế nó phi thế là đúng rồi, đợi chút kiếm bài bác ckd pót cho.
- thôi lấy tạm bài này đi tìm hổng thấy:http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post51032
cuối bài có chỉ cụ thể

----------


## diy1102

> thì nó là cấp xung đã tính mà, em sai vitme b10, vibuoc để 3200, motor 1.8, thì có 640 xung cho 10mm rồi,hay em tính sai.còn cái vụ mach3 báo ht sai thì khác chứ bác
> đây tính theo cái này em thấy chuẩn nè bác
> http://www.ttnmech.com/p/tien-ich-ti...ing-mach3.html


Bác tính sai rồi. 3200 là vi bước 16, thì bác cài 320 thôi chứ.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ok, mình nhầm, 3200/10=320 chứ, hix

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nhưng ko ai giải thich được cái vụ máy hành trình 1000 mà mach báo 300 à, cái này mai phải set lại mới được, tức chả ngủ được

----------


## solero

> từ góc toạ độ trái sang góc phải, nhìn thấy X báo chỉ 2.900


Lậy bố. Như này mà bảo máy 1m. Config sai tè le ra.

----------


## diy1102

Có nhiều nguyên nhân. Cớ khí, cài đặt trên mach đã khớp với chỉnh trên driver chưa?

----------


## cuong

máy nó không sai bác à. nó không tự đi được , bác cài đặt tham số cho nó tính rồi nó đi chứ bộ. 
- step 1.8 là 1 xung nó đi 1,8 độ, một vòng là 360 độ, vậy bác phải cấp mấy xung?. vậy step đi được mọt vòng thì vit me bác đi được 1/10 mm, vậy hỏi 1mm bác cần mấy vòng tương tự như thế thì 1mm  bác cần cấp mấy xung. rồi còn xet vi bước trên driver nữa chứ bộ.....
-à em dân luật hiểu sao nói vậy sai các pro cứ chém

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Lậy bố. Như này mà bảo máy 1m. Config sai tè le ra.


sao bác nói hay nhỉ, đã bảo viết nhầm mừ, mấy 1mm rà X trên mach báo 300, bác ko đọc hết bài mà phán rồi

----------


## solero

sorry bác tại đang nóng lại thấy bác chém loằng ngoằng quá.

bác tải tool em viết về tự mày mò nhé. (tool này đúng với vitme. thanh răng thì chưa chuẩn em đang sửa lại.)
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...o?goto=newpost

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## anhcos

Các bác chịu khó đọc tài liệu kèm theo mach3, tài liệu chính thức, đọc làm theo là chuẩn ngay. Hồi trước mình đọc theo các bài viết trên 4r chuối thấy mâu thuẫn nhau quá nên cứ tài liệu kèm theo mà tương là phù hợp nhất. Tiếng Anh là bắt buộc khi chơi mấy món này, không trước sau thì cũng phải dùng đến nó.

Trong mach3 còn phần tính toán step per bằng cáh đo khoảng cách giữa 2 điểm đó, mình tắt máy nên chả nhớ nó nằm chỗ nào, post sau cho mấy bác vậy. Đó là cách kiểm tra chéo xem step per của mình cài vô có đúng k.

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

> Các bác chịu khó đọc tài liệu kèm theo mach3, tài liệu chính thức, đọc làm theo là chuẩn ngay. Hồi trước mình đọc theo các bài viết trên 4r chuối thấy mâu thuẫn nhau quá nên cứ tài liệu kèm theo mà tương là phù hợp nhất. Tiếng Anh là bắt buộc khi chơi mấy món này, không trước sau thì cũng phải dùng đến nó.
> 
> Trong mach3 còn phần tính toán step per bằng cáh đo khoảng cách giữa 2 điểm đó, mình tắt máy nên chả nhớ nó nằm chỗ nào, post sau cho mấy bác vậy. Đó là cách kiểm tra chéo xem step per của mình cài vô có đúng k.


Hi cái này chuẩn. Di chuyển thực tế bao nhiều nhập vào máy nó tự tính mà e cũng k nhớ nó ở đâu, tai hồi trước tính và cài vibuoc kém nên dùng cách đó.

----------


## solero

> Hi cái này chuẩn. Di chuyển thực tế bao nhiều nhập vào máy nó tự tính mà e cũng k nhớ nó ở đâu, tai hồi trước tính và cài vibuoc kém nên dùng cách đó.


Cái này cũng tương đối thôi. Bác có thước nào chuẩn đến 3 chữ số sau  dấu chấm không? tính được theo công thức là chuẩn trong môi trường DIY này rồi.

----------

diy1102

----------


## ahdvip

còn sai không để em bay vào giúp cái nè, nhậu về ko được giúp ai hết chán quá, keke  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

> Cái này cũng tương đối thôi. Bác có thước nào chuẩn đến 3 chữ số sau  dấu chấm không? tính được theo công thức là chuẩn trong môi trường DIY này rồi.


Ý em nói là cí cách đó ạ. Thì do ngày mới gia nhập cnc nên làm cách đó cho kết quả tương đối. Giờ pro hơn tí nên k dùng cách đó nữa và cũng k nhớ dùng thế nào nữa.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

theo như tool của bác cũng tương tự như cái trên kia em tìm thấy, cũng ra 640 mà sao bác DIY lại bảo 320 nhỉ,

----------


## diy1102

> theo như tool của bác cũng tương tự như cái trên kia em tìm thấy, cũng ra 640 mà sao bác DIY lại bảo 320 nhỉ,


Cụ sét trên driver 3200 thì là vi bước 16 mà. 3200 là 16 x 200 ợ.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## solero

> theo như tool của bác cũng tương tự như cái trên kia em tìm thấy, cũng ra 640 mà sao bác DIY lại bảo 320 nhỉ,


Lậy thím tiếp lần 2:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Lậy thím tiếp lần 2:
> Đính kèm 4096


Cụ thủ công đang nhầm lẫn 3200 là vi bước 32 ợ.

----------


## ahdvip

Step per <=> step per unit. 
Anh set unit là mm nên thông số đó chính là số bước trên 1 unit hay số bước trên 1 mm

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Lậy thím tiếp lần 2:


ông lạy tôi là lạy thế nào, ông tính đi, tôi để vibuoc 3200 , vit me tôi buóc 10, ông tính bằng tool của ông ra 320 nhé

----------


## CKD

Đọc bài của các bác cứ loạn cả lên.
- config đơn vị gốc.. Bác bảo set mm mà set chổ nào? Có nhiều chổ set mm nhưng chỉ có 1 chổ là default thôi.
- bác bảo set đúng & rà tay là thế nào? Bác bấm phím cho nó chạy 10 đơn vị thì máy nó chạy dúng 10mm ko
- tại sao bác phải làm file để chạy rà? File của bác nội dung thế nào?
Rất nhiều thông tin cần đưa ra để làm rỏ mà thấy bác cứ bảo là làm đúng hết rồi. Với em, nếu đúng hết thì máy nó chả chạy sai. Chắc chắn phải nhầm lẫn chổ nào thì mới sai như vậy.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

không nhé, vi bươc32

----------


## vanlam1102

bác Thủ công mỹ nghệ up cái hình chụp mach3 và driver ( driver chụp chỗ set ấy ) lên cho mọi người xem đi. chắc dc

----------


## CKD

Em thì em đoán máy bác sai đơn vị.

----------


## diy1102

Ở driver người ta ghi 3200, 6400,.. là đã nhân với 200 rồi, nên bác chỉ cần chia cho bước của vitme là xong. Còn nói như cách giải thích của e thì là theo bản chất vấn đề.

----------


## solero

- motor 1,8 độ: 360/1,8=200 (để quay được 1 vòng cần 200 bước)
- chỉnh vi bước 1/16: 200x16=3200 (để quay được 1 vòng cần 3200 xung vào driver)
- vitme 1 vong đi được 10mm. suy ra đi 1mm cần: 3200/10=320 xung.

Cái số 320 (spu/ppu) to đùng trên hình đấy thím ơi.

----------


## solero

số xung = vi bước x xung motor cơ bản

vi bước 32 tức là 32 x 200 = 6400 bác ạ.

Khi đó bác đặt trong Mach3 là 640.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Đọc bài của các bác cứ loạn cả lên.
> - config đơn vị gốc.. Bác bảo set mm mà set chổ nào? Có nhiều chổ set mm nhưng chỉ có 1 chổ là default thôi.
> - bác bảo set đúng & rà tay là thế nào? Bác bấm phím cho nó chạy 10 đơn vị thì máy nó chạy dúng 10mm ko
> - tại sao bác phải làm file để chạy rà? File của bác nội dung thế nào?
> Rất nhiều thông tin cần đưa ra để làm rỏ mà thấy bác cứ bảo là làm đúng hết rồi. Với em, nếu đúng hết thì máy nó chả chạy sai. Chắc chắn phải nhầm lẫn chổ nào thì mới sai như vậy.


em có bảo em làm đúng đâu ta, bây giơ thế này , tình bày cho các bác rỏ nhé, máy em HT 1000x1200, em làm file phay phẳng đà máy để lắp nhôm lên, tất nhiên X 1000,Y 1200,, góc tọa độ bên trái , set mach là hệ m,em khởi động rà thử bằng tay lấy điểm đà cần pay set zero cho cả 3 trục, sau đó rà thử bên góc này qua bên kia, trên mach báo +300 trong khi đó từ điểm này qua điểm kia là 1000, vậy thôi, em chạy ko được nên ko dám chạy sợ phang ra ngoài, trên khung hình mach điểm X vẩn còn trong phôi cả khúc

----------


## diy1102

Bác cho cái ảnh sét trên driver và mach lên là rõ ngay thôi.

----------


## CKD

Bấm nút cho nó chạy, chạy dược thực tế 1000 trong khi mach3 chỉ 300. Vay rất có thể step per sai

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> em có bảo em làm đúng đâu ta, bây giơ thế này , tình bày cho các bác rỏ nhé, máy em HT 1000x1200, em làm file phay phẳng đà máy để lắp nhôm lên, tất nhiên X 1000,Y 1200,, góc tọa độ bên trái , set mach là hệ m,em khởi động rà thử bằng tay lấy điểm đà cần pay set zero cho cả 3 trục, sau đó rà thử bên góc này qua bên kia, trên mach báo +300 trong khi đó từ điểm này qua điểm kia là 1000, vậy thôi, em chạy ko được nên ko dám chạy sợ phang ra ngoài, trên khung hình mach điểm X vẩn còn trong phôi cả khúc


Bác k cần file làm gì. Giờ coi như là sét tạm đúng.
Bác sét x,y,z về k hết đi. Và dùng bàn pím du chuyển xem trên thực tế với tọa báo trên mach thể nào?

----------


## solero

Em nghi bác set nhầm SW giống bác lính mới

----------


## solero

Như bác lính mới ghi là 7: On, 8: On nhưng thực ra đang là Off.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Còn nưa có thể liên quan đến đấu dây step ợ.
Nói chung k có ảnh thực tế thì hơi khó.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hic, đã nói nãy giờ các bác làm em loạn luôn, he he, 
đúng thế, set 0 toàn bộ, di chuyển băng tay trên mach 100 thì bên dươi tới 200, để mai em quay cái clip nhé, còn ko phải thì em báo cáo các bác, hic

----------


## thucongmynghe79

còn vụ vi bước, em xin lỗi toàn tập, tùm lum hết chả biết dường nào mà lần, bây giờ khuya rồi, máy kia em tháo ra rồi. mai tính

----------


## solero

bây giờ thứ tự xử lý như này. không cần video.
1: Step bác bao nhiêu độ/xung
2: Vitme bác 1 vong đi được mấy mm
3: Bác chụp ảnh các SW chỉnh microstep trên driver cho mọi người xem
4: Bác chụp ảnh Microstep table trên vỏ driver 
5: Bác nhập thông số mọi người tính cho vào mach3
6: Bác thử và thông báo cho mọi người.

Bác không nghe ai nữa. Làm theo các bước của em. Để xem em trị được lỗi này không.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## vanlam1102

> hic, đã nói nãy giờ các bác làm em loạn luôn, he he, 
> đúng thế, set 0 toàn bộ, di chuyển băng tay trên mach 100 thì bên dươi tới 200, để mai em quay cái clip nhé, còn ko phải thì em báo cáo các bác, hic


tình hình e nghi ngờ chỉ xuay quanh vấn đề báo số steps per trên phần mềm. hoặc là set trên driver sai. theo e nghĩ chắc chắn phải có chỗ sai  :Smile: 

e có cái hướng dẫn cài đặt Mach 3, cũng sơ sài thôi, bác thử xem qua xem như thế nào.
vấn đề xung âm, xung dương, đảo chiều.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/dv...aidatMACH3.pdf

----------


## ahdvip

giở em đang phê phê, nếu hứng thú anh mở teamviewer lên em xử cho.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> giở em đang phê phê, nếu hứng thú anh mở teamviewer lên em xử cho.


máy tháo ra rồi bác ạ, máy kia chứ ko phải máy này, thank bác, để mai trước khi set lại em làm đoạn vdeo cho các bác nhé,

----------


## CKD

Bình thường khi tỉnh sai hoài, biết đâu khi phê phê làm phát ăn ngay  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

cụ set thế nào và nhập thế nào?


> hic, đã nói nãy giờ các bác làm em loạn luôn, he he, 
> đúng thế, set 0 toàn bộ, di chuyển băng tay trên mach 100 thì bên dươi tới 200, để mai em quay cái clip nhé, còn ko phải thì em báo cáo các bác, hic

----------


## solero

> giở em đang phê phê, nếu hứng thú anh mở teamviewer lên em xử cho.


Chỉnh trên driver nhầm thì team cũng chịu bác ạ.

----------


## ahdvip

keke, em tưởng có làm liền, đang hứng thú. Nếu cần thì cứ bảo em, cứ teamviewer là đc, khỏi cần video, kekee

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vitme bươc 10, microtep để 3200, động cơ 1,8
vậy em set trong

----------


## ahdvip

> Chỉnh trên driver nhầm thì team cũng chịu bác ạ.


Mở teamviewer lên em biểu gửi cho em cái hình chụp driver thì mắc chi ko được he, kakaka

----------


## CKD

Ko cần clip chi bác ạ.
1. Bác xem kỹ lại xem set trên driver là bao nhieu?
2. Bác nhập vào step per bằng đúng bấy nhiêu.
3. Bet zero, bấm tay cho nó chạy 1 đơn vị.
4. Nếu motor quay đúng 1 vòng.. Làm theo bước 5. Nếu motor quay ko đúng 1 vòng, làm lại bước 1.
5. Việc xác đinh số bước đã xong. Chia số này cho bước vít, điền lại step per với kết quả vừa tính được.

Xong. Nếu load file vào lại sai tiếp, trong khi chạy tay thì đúng... mai tính tiếp.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Ghi ở chỗ thực tế đi gấp đôi ở mach. Có nghĩa là set trên driver chưa chuẩn. Có khi nào vitme bước 20 k ta? Đáp bờ nút có trường hợp nhầm đó toa.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Mở teamviewer lên em biểu gửi cho em cái hình chụp driver thì mắc chi ko được he, kakaka


ok bác đơi em tý nhé,mà tối quá bác ạ, chụp ảnh nó mờ, còn máy kia em thao rồi sao bác điểu khiển được

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Ghi ở chỗ thực tế đi gấp đôi ở mach. Có nghĩa là set trên driver chưa chuẩn. Có khi nào vitme bước 20 k ta? Đáp bờ nút có trường hợp nhầm đó toa.


làm gì nhầm được , mình ngu đến nỗi đó sao

----------


## ahdvip

> Ghi ở chỗ thực tế đi gấp đôi ở mach. Có nghĩa là set trên driver chưa chuẩn. Có khi nào vitme bước 20 k ta? Đáp bờ nút có trường hợp nhầm đó toa.


Cái đáp bờ nút làm sao mà nhầm ta,  :Wink: . Tại em thấy nhiều người nhầm rơi vào trường hợp 1 rãnh bi hay nhiều rãnh bi thôi

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

> làm gì nhầm được , mình ngu đến nỗi đó sao


Hix tại nói k chuẩn thôi. Chứ ai nói nhau thế bao giờ.




> Cái đáp bờ nút làm sao mà nhầm ta, . Tại em thấy nhiều người nhầm rơi vào trường hợp 1 rãnh bi hay nhiều rãnh bi thôi


Như ý của bác này ợ. 
Tại thực tế với máy chênh nhau 1 và 2 nên vẫn có thể sảy ra. Mà thực tế là có roài.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hix tại nói k chuẩn thôi. Chứ ai nói nhau thế bao giờ.
> 
> 
> Như ý của bác này ợ. 
> Tại thực tế với máy chênh nhau 1 và 2 nên vẫn có thể sảy ra. Mà thực tế là có roài.


@thucongmynghe: có thể vít me bước 20: bác đánh dấu vị trí vit me, sau đó xoay vitme đi đúng 1 vòng xem nut dịch chuyển bao nhiêu mm (lấy số chẳn) --> đó là bước vitme (và đừng quan tâm đến số đầu mối vit nữa - cứ xem như nó 1 đầu mối vậy)

----------


## CKD

Kết quả thế nào rồi bác?
Hóng xem nguyên nhân từ đâu. Nếu sai số 200% thì set driver sai hoặc vit sai đều có khã năng hết

----------


## vanlam1102

> Kết quả thế nào rồi bác?
> Hóng xem nguyên nhân từ đâu. Nếu sai số 200% thì set driver sai hoặc vit sai đều có khã năng hết


đêm qua thức cả đêm, bác ấy đi ngủ rồi chăng.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hay za, em rối quá, các bác ạ set driver 3200 tức là vi bước 16, vitme bước 10 ( chuẩn TBI ) = 320 step per , vận tốc 1000mm , gia tốc 1200, 
rà X set 0.000, chạy hết đoạn thước lá 600mm , mach3 X báo X +300.0000, sai so với thực tế , như vậy máy tự chia hai bên -/+ sao các bác ( nếu muốn làm phôi X 1000mm thì thiết kế 500mm sao ) vô lý quá, hix
video test:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sru2o...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Mr.L

Vậy là bước vit là 20mm, bác set step per là 160 là chạy đúng ngay ấy mà. Trực vit của bác là bước 20, 2 rảnh bi, nên đo giữ 2 rảnh bi thì là 10mm.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Hix tại nói k chuẩn thôi. Chứ ai nói nhau thế bao giờ.
> 
> 
> Như ý của bác này ợ. 
> Tại thực tế với máy chênh nhau 1 và 2 nên vẫn có thể sảy ra. Mà thực tế là có roài.


ko ý mình ko nói K nói mình như vậy, có thể là vitme, mai đo lại xem sao

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Vậy là bước vit là 20mm, bác set step per là 160 là chạy đúng ngay ấy mà. Trực vit của bác là bước 20, 2 rảnh bi, nên đo giữ 2 rảnh bi thì là 10mm.


chính xác bác ạ, em ngu quá xá, he he, vitme mua của một bác Thủ Đức, nói chuẩn bước 10, em chả để ý đo lại, cứ nghĩ bước 10,giờ nhờ các bác cảnh báo em đo lại chính xác bước 20, hix, 320 chạy gấp đôi là phải rồi,

----------


## diy1102

Hix đoán mò thế mà đúng ta.
Khi chạy sai số 1 thành 2 là ghi ngờ roài.

----------

